# Call Of Duty: Ghosts



## TitanSound (May 2, 2013)

New engine, new story arc.


----------



## tommers (May 2, 2013)

Yay!  Call of Duty!  Whoooo!


----------



## Pingu (May 2, 2013)

obligatory BF4 post


----------



## Ax^ (May 2, 2013)

more rail shooters


Yay

*dances*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 3, 2013)

Meh.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 29, 2013)

Meh

http://hashd.tv/nvtive


----------



## revol68 (Oct 30, 2013)

I was watching the next gen footage and thought it was this gen done well.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 30, 2013)

Piece of shit franchise.


----------



## bmd (Oct 30, 2013)

tommers said:


> Yay!  Call of Duty!  Whoooo!



Woo and, indeed, who.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Oct 30, 2013)

Will there be a spruced up version out for xbox1/ps4?


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 30, 2013)

leaking on 360 in a short while 
http://i43.tinypic.com/20z4fbs.jpg

It's coming out on Xbone and PS4 later this month, no idea if better.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Oct 30, 2013)

I will hold out for the ps4 version then. Vowed that GTA5 would be the last ps3 game I spend any dough on.


----------



## bmd (Nov 2, 2013)

Have to say, I think Riley the dog is a great addition. He looks like he actually adds a new dimension to the gameplay.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2013)

Get Battlefield 4 lads, you know it makes sense.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 5, 2013)

battlefield 4 and this have both been leaked on pc, evaluated both for about 10 mins each and BF4 is certainly the prettiest ( no surprise there then )


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 7, 2013)

its shit.all futuristic toss, no excitement along the way, all oil rigs , skyscrapers and millions of deaths I fink they peaked with MW1+ possibly 2. After spending evenings with GTA and actually enjoying the stupidity outside the missions, Im bored with COD.utter crap , though Im sure it will do well.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 8, 2013)

It'll be on a downward spiral sales-wise, as well as quality wise too. Absolutely nobody I know (well, ONE person) has bought this.

In previous years my friends list would be almost full of nothing but CoD for a few weeks. I'm sure the hardcore teen-players will play it for a few years, until something else becomes fashionable (my guess is Titanfall or Destiny).


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 8, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> its shit.all futuristic toss, no excitement along the way, all oil rigs , skyscrapers and millions of deaths I fink they peaked with MW1+ possibly 2. After spending evenings with GTA and actually enjoying the stupidity outside the missions, Im bored with COD.utter crap , though Im sure it will do well.


 

pretty much spot on, im so bored of modern warfare now 


but then again for some peole like my mate, its all about the multi player ( he hasnt played the single player since MW1 )

not for me, I am shit at MP


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 10, 2013)

fibnished it- theres about 4 hours of play in it - I just wanted it to be over. I wanted to see the heroes killed. I wanted to see the US defeated by the bad men. what utter shit. not a likeable character in it, just jingoistic run of the mill american shite.I hated them all.even the dog was a wanker.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 10, 2013)

These games aren't about the campaign anymore; they're all about multiplayer.


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> These games aren't about the campaign anymore; they're all about multiplayer.



Are they the best multiplayer experience available?  I wouldn't know because it's not my sort of thing.  My OH is very much into multiplayer/co-op shooters and he has no interest in this franchise (but loves The Killing Floor for getting together with a group of mates and shooting stuff).


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 10, 2013)

Epona said:


> Are they the best multiplayer experience available?  I wouldn't know because it's not my sort of thing.  My OH is very much into multiplayer/co-op shooters and he has no interest in this franchise (but loves The Killing Floor for getting together with a group of mates and shooting stuff).


 
I like the CoD multiplayer format.

To me, Battlefield maps are too indistinct.


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I like the CoD multiplayer format.
> 
> To me, Battlefield maps are too indistinct.



What do you mean by too indistinct?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 10, 2013)

Epona said:


> What do you mean by too indistinct?


 
Hard to see. It's a different graphics style. Some people swear by it. I don't like it.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 10, 2013)

I like playing games, not watching poor quality movies?


----------



## Sunray (Nov 11, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> These games aren't about the campaign anymore; they're all about multiplayer.



I had enough of the dicks and the cheating years ago.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 11, 2013)

Sunray said:


> I had enough of the dicks and the cheating years ago.


 
Yeah, there's lots of that; but they make the campaigns so short these days, they don't hold interest for long.


----------



## bmd (Nov 17, 2013)

The underwater and space sections are pretty similar in that the weaponry and physics acts the same. It's getting a pretty tired old formula now imo, even though I've found some of the SP stuff quite engaging. I've not really tried the MP as little kids screaming abuse at me isn't my idea of fun.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 17, 2013)

bmd said:


> I've not really tried the MP as little kids screaming abuse at me isn't my idea of fun.


 
I've thought about getting my own headset and engaging in a bit of conversation.... but decided that it probably isn't a good idea.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## TitanSound (Nov 18, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I've thought about getting my own headset and engaging in a bit of conversation.... but decided that it probably isn't a good idea.



It's normally a recipe for disaster. But I have had a few decent public games on BF3 with VOIP interaction. Never when I used to play CoD though. _Never_.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Only been playing 18hrs
CamperS   It's nice to get a knife kill one of them now and then.


----------

